
Moin - svmanager
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moin
======
polytely
My grandparents live in Groningen (The Netherlands) near the border with
Germany and saying 'moi' to everyone you meet is one of the highlights when I
visit the village they live in.

PS: I think I visited this wikipedia article earlier this week, but I cannot
figure out why, very coincidental, what prompted you to post this?

------
bobowzki
I'm surprised to see this pop up here. Wonder why?

~~~
zeeZ
Trying to break up a history of posting links from the same domain with
something else?

------
merlinscholz
I have to explain Moin so often that I started linking to this article from
the "about me" section on my blog:
[https://merlinscholz.name/](https://merlinscholz.name/)

------
sasaf5
In southern Brazil's german towns people greet with "Moi" or "Moia". It was
explained to be a contraction of "gutten Morgen".

------
nojokes
In Luxembourg
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Moien](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Moien)

------
memming
After 20 years, I learned what MoinMoin wiki was named after. (if I knew it, I
totally forgot.)

------
thelastinuit
Moin moin HH!!!

------
LeroyB_
moin

